# 15 in 5 at the berry



## cantnotfish (Jan 3, 2010)

Hit the berry again this morning and it was once again smokin hott!! The bite was a bit lighter than the last trip I made there. I went through 48 waxies of the 50 that I brought. We started out a little deep in 23 feet of water and iced two nice bows and one cutt. I had to find my drop off that goes from 12 to 20 feet and fished the top of the drop and the action was as fast as it could be. Fish were constantly on my lowrance and biting my tube waxie combo. We ended up with 15 or 16 fish....... that is still a debate. 5 of those were bows the rest were cutts all in the upper end of the slot. As usual for the berry the hott fishin just died at about 10:30. We picked up a few more stragglers after then and decided to call it a day at noon. All in all another great day on my favorite place to dance a jig under the hard deck. FISH ON!


----------



## cantnotfish (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh yeah. Let me add that my buddie all but vaporized a doe with his powerstroke on our way up. Just at the mouth of provo canyon on 8th north in orem. Poor truck, never saw that deer till it hit square on the front toe hook. Wish I could have got the tenderloins out of her but we were in a hurry.


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

Sounds like fun, I haven't made it to Strawberry this year. I think I might have to get out somewhere tomorrow. If you head up that way next weekend let me know.


----------



## cantnotfish (Jan 3, 2010)

Sweet! I don't work tomorrow either. We can go somewhere if u want? The berry is rank right now!


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

I might be up for that, my wife works at 6am and she is done with ice fishing..... so it would be a good time to go. I been catching another cold, but I can't let that keep me from tring to get some great fishing in!


----------



## cantnotfish (Jan 3, 2010)

That's true. Well let me know. My number is on facebook if u wana text or call me later.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip. I was out there sunday. I didn't do so well. My snowmobile broke down, so I wasn't able to fish where I wanted to. I talked with a hot dnr lady officer, and she told me it was slow all over the lake that day. I'll have the sled running by next weekend, and hope to post a post like yours.


----------



## cantnotfish (Jan 3, 2010)

Good luck to ya gmanhunter! Hope u get that sled runnin again. I went back up there today with wes242 and we caught 10 by 10:00 and took off at 11. I hope to read another report like mine. Seems I've had better luck than most up there. Just gota know where they are I guess. FISH ON!


----------

